# Whats a good source of dextrose?



## Optimus (Mar 6, 2002)

Well... what is?  And how much would I need to peak my insulin?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 7, 2002)

Dextrose is a good souce of dextrose.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2002)

*Dextrose:*
Also called glucose or blood sugar; a high-glycemic index sugar found in food, or it is produced in the body through the digestion of complex carbs.


----------



## Optimus (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, I've looked for straight up dextrose... but I can't find it.  Could you help me out?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2002)

Also called Corn sugar.

You tried looking up glucose powder?

have you tried DPSnutrition.com?

or proteinfactory.com?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Also called Corn sugar.
> 
> You tried looking up glucose powder?
> ...




proteinfactory.com has it $2.49 per pound.  5 or 6 pounds will get the equivalent of a tub.  

I don't think DPS sells it.


----------

